# Cameroon Women's National Team has a meltdown, ruins a match, shames the World Cup



## FemalePresident (Jun 23, 2019)

> *The Cameroon team's disgraceful VAR protests have damaged the reputation of women's football*
> 
> England booked their place in the quarter-finals of the World Cup with a 3-0 win over Cameroon in Valenciennes, a game which was yet again dominated by VAR decisions. *Luke Edwards* was at the Stade du Hainaut to assess the last-16 encounter...
> 
> ...



Source: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-c...raceful-var-protests-have-damaged-reputation/


If you were watching the match, it was crazy. The second goal came in the end of the first half, that's when the Cameroon players threatened to quit the game. Then in the tunnel they were claiming that decisions made against them were "racist" and they almost refused to start the second half.

Later on they were getting more violent and it seemed like the Chinese referee was afraid of being called racist if she showed the red card to some players, and didn't even awarded a penalty to England.

Take a look at some scenes:




















Cameroon manager said the referee was "unfair" to them, while Phil Neville said the Cameroon team was shameful.

Right now the English team is not sure if Houghton will be available for the next match since her anckle got hurt pretty bad.

And no one knows if FIFA is going to put a sanction on Cameroon after this shitshow, as far as I know there are just rumours. However, I guess they're afraid of being called racists if they do.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 23, 2019)

Bongs should give up the win the the WoC and disqualify themselves due to their inherent racism. Also lol at the sheboons going after then ref and her still being too cucked to do anything about it.


----------



## Ashy the Angel (Jun 23, 2019)

The replies to this thread will be thoughtful, mature and witty


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 23, 2019)

Soccer is usually lame but if it _stays_ this interesting, it may be worth watching.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 23, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> The replies to this thread will be thoughtful, mature and witty


Too slow my mans


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 23, 2019)

I laugh because the UK is full of soccer riot hooliganry out in Manchester, the city streets are fraught with drunk bastards fighting anyone they come across, and they ban knives because they can't control their anger problem.

Hopefully they create a supervirus that turns everyone insane and horny over there like in 28 Days Later. I need a good laugh.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 23, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> The replies to this thread will be thoughtful, mature and witty



lol niggers

BOTTOM TEXT


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 23, 2019)

I think soccer should be a full-contact sport anyways, so I’m good with this.


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 23, 2019)

You mean to tell me, that when held under the same rules and regulations as men, women act like entitled cunts?¡

SHOCKING


----------



## Unog (Jun 23, 2019)

I guess you could say they're competing for the chimpionship.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm just impressed none of them tried to sit down on top of the ball and hatch a dragon.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jun 23, 2019)

They need to lighten up and have some beef jerky. (Dere's plenty, ya know.)


----------



## Parsnip_FitzGarlic (Jun 23, 2019)

It was really bizarre.  The Cameroonian players kept freaking out and tantruming, screaming, stamping their feet, etc.  Their coach was melting down half the time as well.  And it seemed at times like they didn't even know the rules (see the penalized fuckup that led to the first England goal).  I could see any team being frustrated about the goal called back on the narrowest possible offsides call, but they had already been acting like babies well before that point.  And of course, ESPN UK is already shitting on England's coach for his incredibly mild criticism about their behavior.  Other than Ron Artest attacking fans during the Malice at the Palace, I've never seen anything quite like it in sports.  There's really no other term for it but "chimp-out."


----------



## heathercho (Jun 23, 2019)

Promestein said:


> You mean to tell me, that when held under the same rules and regulations as men, women act like entitled cunts?¡
> 
> SHOCKING



They're niggers, not humans.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 23, 2019)

Parsnip_FitzGarlic said:


> "chimp-out."


THAT’S RACIST!
REEEEEEEEE!
But, yeah, it was weird to watch that go down.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jun 23, 2019)

The first Monday in the history of mankind that the English will pretend to care about women's sports approaches.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 23, 2019)

Blatantly cleating Houghton


----------



## V0dka (Jun 23, 2019)

FemalePresident said:


> Source: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-c...raceful-var-protests-have-damaged-reputation/
> 
> 
> If you were watching the match, it was crazy. The second goal came in the end of the first half, that's when the Cameroon players threatened to quit the game. Then in the tunnel they were claiming that decisions made against them were "racist" and they almost refused to start the second half.
> ...



All Soccer players are slimy fuckers.  This is just the evolution of the taking a fall strategy.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> The replies to this thread will be thoughtful, mature and witty


My anus is bleeding.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 23, 2019)

Seems like they needed to stop monkeying around.


----------



## BlueSpark (Jun 23, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> The replies to this thread will be thoughtful, mature and witty


Niggers gonna nig.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Jun 23, 2019)

Shades of the the Williams sisters, there.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> The replies to this thread will be thoughtful, mature and witty


I'll work on the last one. 






Cunt.


----------



## Wake me up (Jun 23, 2019)

Not all black people are niggers but these niggeresses are most definitely niggers.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 23, 2019)

Wow literally this


FemalePresident said:


> Source: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-c...raceful-var-protests-have-damaged-reputation/
> 
> 
> If you were watching the match, it was crazy. The second goal came in the end of the first half, that's when the Cameroon players threatened to quit the game. Then in the tunnel they were claiming that decisions made against them were "racist" and they almost refused to start the second half.
> ...







Hmmm I wonder....


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 23, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> Seems like they needed to stop monkeying around.


This situation is just pure bananas


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 23, 2019)

Bas


Marissa Moira said:


> Wow literally this
> 
> View attachment 812811
> 
> Hmmm I wonder....


>using Lynn's stats
>"IQ is totally infallible bro"


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 23, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Bas
> 
> >using Lynn's stats
> >"IQ is totally infallible bro"View attachment 812818


I see we should have not had europeans and africans play together, the lilly white color of the english girl's skin activated the memories of thousands of years of oppression within the Cameroon team.

Therefore new rules must be enacted, South Americans can only play other South American teams, Europeans can only play Europeans, and Africans can only play Africans.


----------



## Ambidextype (Jun 23, 2019)

I can't help but wonder what would happen if instead of playing with England, it's Israel Vs Cameroon. It will be very interesting to see the shitshow unfold.


----------



## FemalePresident (Jun 23, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I see we should have not had europeans and africans play together, the lilly white color of the english girl's skin activated the memories of thousands of years of oppression within the Cameroon team.



lol reparations when?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Jun 23, 2019)

"They need to stop actin' like niggers on the field." -My Black Coworker


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 23, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I see we should have not had europeans and africans play together, the lilly white color of the english girl's skin activated the memories of thousands of years of oppression within the Cameroon team.
> 
> Therefore new rules must be enacted, South Americans can only play other South American teams, Europeans can only play Europeans, and Africans can only play Africans.


What does your generic "trigger the libs, own the libs" post have to do with the fact the IQ study you used has already  been debunked?


----------



## Wake me up (Jun 23, 2019)

Women AND black. These poor tortured souls must be so oppressed when they're not being paid to travel around the world and play games for a living!


----------



## TP 200 (Jun 23, 2019)

I watched this live and apparently, they were saying VAR is racist lmao

EDIT: The 15 minutes of stalling that brought the match to being nearly 100 minutes was also hilarious. Whole match was a shitshow


----------



## Wake me up (Jun 23, 2019)

ThanksForPosting said:


> I watched this live and apparently, they were saying VAR is racist lmao


The truth is always racist when it hurts a minority. Video evidence of said truth is automatically a hate crime.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 23, 2019)

I checked BBC Pidgin but there's no article about this yet.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 23, 2019)

That backpass didn't look intentional to me. I used to be a 'keeper and I would have handled that too tbh.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jun 23, 2019)

Parsnip_FitzGarlic said:


> I've never seen anything quite like it in sports. There's really no other term for it but "chimp-out."


Elizabeth Lambert




She straight up wrecked bitches on the pitch.

Agreed with whoever said that if soccer did this shit more I would watch it.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 23, 2019)

Imagine if it was the South Korean and Japanese women's teams having a go at it and ripping each others uniforms off.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> Imagine if it was the South Korean and Japanese women's teams having a go at it and ripping each others uniforms off.


Stop the yellow fever.


----------



## MemeGray (Jun 23, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> Imagine if it was the South Korean and Japanese women's teams having a go at it and ripping each others uniforms off.


Thanks for the boner


----------



## TowinKarz (Jun 23, 2019)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> Shades of the the Williams sisters, there.



Proof that threatening to murder a line judge at Wimbledon is a crime that crosses both racial AND gender lines!    (Your seat is waiting, Mr. Mcenroe)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> Thanks for the boner


t.pissbaby detected


----------



## Ягода (Jun 23, 2019)

I can't believe how white England's team is. Did they invent a time machine and brought some women from a few centuries ago? Everyone is fucking white on top of snow white uniforms, this may as well be a KKK team.


----------



## MemeGray (Jun 23, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> t.pissbaby detected



If the image of oriental women assaulting and stripping each other doesn't turn you on then I'm not sure we can be friends


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> If the image of oriental women assaulting and stripping each other doesn't turn you on then I'm not sure we can be friends


Are you homophobic?


----------



## MemeGray (Jun 23, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Are you homophobic?


A little, are you a Leo?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> A little, are you a Leo?


Are you hitting on me?


----------



## MemeGray (Jun 23, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Are you hitting on me?



Maybe...


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> Maybe...
> View attachment 812913


Me on the right


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 23, 2019)

Ashy the Angel said:


> The replies to this thread will be thoughtful, mature and witty


I see that I have accidentally clicked on a thread in the 

forum.


----------



## FemalePresident (Jun 23, 2019)

Cameroon manager claims ‘miscarriage of justice’ amid VAR chaos
					

Cameroon head coach hailed players’ ‘professionalism’




					www.independent.co.uk
				





“I think my players were examples and occasionally, when you are in this state of shock, you can lose your cool. " - Djeumfa, Cameroon coach.

lmao


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jun 23, 2019)

this just goes on to show that, yet again, women are uncivilized, and shouldn't be playing sports!


----------



## heathercho (Jun 23, 2019)

FemalePresident said:


> Cameroon manager claims ‘miscarriage of justice’ amid VAR chaos
> 
> 
> Cameroon head coach hailed players’ ‘professionalism’
> ...



Niggers must always be in a state of shock. I would be too if I were a pavement ape.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 23, 2019)

heathercho said:


> Niggers must always be in a state of shock. I would be too if I were a pavement ape.


Mean Asian


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 24, 2019)

They were apparently discussing a scenario where the white people made the field more slippery for the black people because the white people used a special machine and then sneakily stored the machine in the utility area near the Cameroon team.

You see the machine can also make it rain according to them



Spoiler


----------



## Damn Near (Jun 24, 2019)

Blacks never fail to bring the chimpage. Love it, gals! Outstanding!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 24, 2019)

Found a BBC PIDGIN article.



> *Women's World Cup: End of di road for Indomitable Lionesses as England knockout Cameroon*



Indomitable is some pretty advanced English for BBC Pidgin.


----------



## V0dka (Jun 24, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> Imagine if it was the South Korean and Japanese women's teams having a go at it and ripping each others uniforms off.



Was there ever a sport where the two womens teams just ran onto the field and then the objective is to rip each others uniforms off and the first team to lose all their clothes loses?  Surely someone has thought of that as a sport right?

And if someone tells me that sounds stupid, we've spent the last 100 years paying a fortune to groups of grown men to move a ball around a small field.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 24, 2019)

This also isn't the first time something like this happened.


----------



## Spatula (Jun 24, 2019)

I hope that woman that got spat on didn't catch Ebola after the match.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 24, 2019)

VAR are BS!   
this whole World Cup is BS
and why is a chinese  Ref? just look at their eyes and telle me again how this was a good idea.



Marissa Moira said:


> Therefore new rules must be enacted, South Americans can only play other South American teams, Europeans can only play Europeans, and Africans can only play Africans.


Well  its allready 50% european and there is a chance that all 8 remaining teams will be european.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 24, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> View attachment 813137
> 
> This also isn't the first time something like this happened.



That reminds me of Serena Williams meltdown and SJWs got triggered when an Australian cartoonist did an editorial toon of her last Fall.








						Aussie Newspaper Doubles Down on 'Racist' Serena Williams Cartoon | Breitbart
					

Australia's Herald Sun reprinted, on its front page, a controversial cartoon of difficult tennis star Serena Williams throwing a tantrum.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Anti Fanta (Jun 24, 2019)

Marissa Moira said:


> I see we should have not had europeans and africans play together, the lilly white color of the english girl's skin activated the memories of thousands of years of oppression within the Cameroon team.
> 
> Therefore new rules must be enacted, South Americans can only play other South American teams, Europeans can only play Europeans, and Africans can only play Africans.


That already happens in regional tournaments you doofus.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Jun 24, 2019)

More testosterone than most male teams


----------



## Shokew (Jun 24, 2019)

Why am I glad I didn't watch this fucking game? Why am I going to correct that later by looking at highlights of this shitshow?? Oh yeah - as if I needed more reminders that Africa is a shithole in general, even the so-called well-off places.

To be fair, it's the women's World Cup. In France. Truly a losing combination, honestly. Until Shit gets ripped off of someone else in the field.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 24, 2019)

V0dka said:


> Was there ever a sport where the two womens teams just ran onto the field and then the objective is to rip each others uniforms off and the first team to lose all their clothes loses? Surely someone has thought of that as a sport right?


Not exactly but the 'Legends Football League' (formerly the 'Lingerie Football League') has some hot wardrobe mishaps. I might be a racialist but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy the aesthetics of some tight-bodied chocolate-brown strippers.


----------



## CitizenJane (Jun 24, 2019)

Honestly pretty well behaved compared to some of the ones living abroad. Remember this story from a year ago?
https://japantoday.com/category/nat...ll-player-punches-ref-after-dispute-over-foul


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 25, 2019)

CitizenJane said:


> Honestly pretty well behaved compared to some of the ones living abroad. Remember this story from a year ago?
> https://japantoday.com/category/nat...ll-player-punches-ref-after-dispute-over-foul


Excuse me sir, that was a Congolese man. A completely different country, with completely different people.


----------



## FemalePresident (Jun 28, 2019)

It's happening: https://www.thenational.ae/sport/fi...ayers-conduct-during-loss-to-england-1.879514


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 28, 2019)

FemalePresident said:


> It's happening: https://www.thenational.ae/sport/fi...ayers-conduct-during-loss-to-england-1.879514


I'll see you that article, and raise you one in Pidgin.

Completely Superfluous Archive

ETA: 


> One Fifa *tok tok pesin* tell BBC Sports say "dem go dey provide more informate on di mata wen time reach."



This BBC Pidgin shit is so charmingly ridiculous; I rarely find things this heart-warming.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 28, 2019)

So this is the whole Selena Williams thing all over again?


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Jun 28, 2019)

FemalePresident said:


> It's happening: https://www.thenational.ae/sport/fi...ayers-conduct-during-loss-to-england-1.879514








chimp out --> profit?


----------

